# Hay feeder



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I am intrested in getting this for my goats but am wondering if its worth it. Has anyone had this before?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

We used old steel racks and some coat hangers to rig something for our two, they like it that way but that does look nice for a large herd.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

I never had this. I would think that if it stay on the floor like this the goats will just lay on it and waste the hay faster and more of it.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Lamancha Lady said:


> I never had this. I would think that if it stay on the floor like this the goats will just lay on it and waste the hay faster and more of it.


Good point.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If it just sits on the ground, I wouldn't want it either. Would it be possible to attach it to a wall?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had one similar for alpacas. Worked great for the alpacas but I didn't have to worry about them jumping on it.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes, they will go potty all over the hay. Can you prop it against the wall & up on something so it's higher than their behinds? Like higher than the one here--they still manage to dirty it a bit. Also make sure they can't get horns, heads or legs stuck.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So what you could do is mount it on the wall and install 4 heavy duty carborator springs in the corners. Then as they eat the hay the springs would pull the grid tight.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

in that case I might as well buy something that is already suited for goats.


----------

